# Sidewinder Force Feedback 2



## hhuberla (Apr 18, 2006)

Apologies if this is a duplicate post - I've searched high and low and no answers yet!

What is OS X's prefered method for configuring a joystick or is this down to the software using it?  

I am trying to use X-Plane 8.4 woth a Sidewinder Force Feedback 2 joystick.  All the controls work except for the throttle and obviously force feedback itself.

As expected there is no driver on the MSoft site.  Xplane has no options for choosing a joystick type and I can find nothing at all in OS X about joysticks.

Thanks in advance
Hans


----------



## saskskyboy (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks for posting the question. I'm looking for the same info.


----------

